# Bluetooth iphone



## bmw25 (Oct 3, 2008)

Does the iphone bluetooth work in the mini?


----------



## FlowMINI (Sep 4, 2008)

What year MINI are you looking at? if it is a 07+ hard top or clubman should be just fine.


----------



## kc540i (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.mini.com/com/en/bluetooth_pdf/index.jsp


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

bmw25 said:


> Does the iphone bluetooth work in the mini?


It works beautifully in my '07 MCS. I don't have an 6FL adaptor (wasn't available at my order time). However, when playing music via the headphone jack, if a call comes over the bluetooth mutes the music, call comes over stereo, ect.

You should, however, check to make sure your OEM microphone is on the driver's side in the overhead console. Mine was on the right (a la the UK) and switching it made an improvement.


----------

